# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  hỏi về lệnh tạo chữ chạy ngang và chạy lên xuống.

## vietbac26391

các tiền bối ơi cho em hỏi để tạo cho chữ chạy sang phỉ,trái,lên xuống hi làm thế nào ?
nhân tiên các bác cho em code để viết chương trình ca nhạc nhé.
cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## BaoNgoc99

Đoạn mã 1
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
 ' Chữ chạy từ phải sang trái
 If Label1.Left >= -Me.Width Then
 Label1.Left = Label1.Left - 10
 Else
 Label1.Left = Me.Width
 End If
End Sub
Chúc bạn thành công :d



 Đoạn mã 2
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
 ' Chữ chạy từ trái sang phải
 If Label1.Left <= Me.Width Then
 Label1.Left = Label1.Left + 10
 Else
 Label1.Left = -Label1.Width
 End If
End Sub

----------


## tuyla123

*bác giúp em*

Cái này hay đây nhưng..............
Bác xem thử lại cho cháu cái đoạn chương trình đó sao khong thể chạy được .cháu cần gấp

----------


## nhatlun3030

Mình làm thấy vẫn chạy bình thường mà. Thui bạn làm như sau nhé:
Trước tiên đặt vòa form một điều khiển Timer vằ đặt tên là Timer1, thuộc tính Interval của điều khiển này bạn đặt là 10, tiếp theo bạn thêm vào form 1 Label và đătk tên là Label1. Vậy là xong, bạn thử chạy lại nhé.
:d

----------


## ami_thuongthuong

> Cái này hay đây nhưng..............
> Bác xem thử lại cho cháu cái đoạn chương trình đó sao khong thể chạy được .cháu cần gấp


Có Demo nè

[DOWNLOAD]http://www33.brinkster.com/nguyenhoangtu/diendantinhoc.vn/ChuChayVB.zip[/DOWNLOAD]

----------

